# Look at my traps



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 10, 2021)

"_Listen, woman_", I said. "_I need to trap some bass_".

"_Oh no!!_", she hissed.

But when she laid eyes on these Feng Shuis, the peace treaty was renewed.






What do we learn from this? There's no such thing as too many staple gun clips.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 10, 2021)

The guitar really ups the Feng Shui factor


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 10, 2021)

I usually fish for bass but ok...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 10, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> I usually fish for bass but ok...


These bass traps are highly practical, you just come back the next day and collect the bass. I do fish baby birds from nests though - precision work.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 10, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> These bass traps are highly practical, you just come back the next day and collect the bass. I do fish baby birds from nests though - precision work.


You studio must smell amazing the next day


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 11, 2021)

Am I the only one who clicked on this thread expecting to see a drum kit?

Nice bass traps though.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 11, 2021)

On second thought, I think I should have picked a different design for the cloth.






Massive traps man.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 11, 2021)

Very nice!



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> On second thought, I think I should have picked a different design for the cloth.



Where did you buy that cloth, and do you think it would be well suited enough for building a custom couch/sofa? I'm curious what other kinds of fake wood print patterns for cloth there are.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 11, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you buy that cloth, and do you think it would be well suited enough for building a custom couch/sofa? I'm curious what other kinds of fake wood print patterns for cloth there are.


It's good ol' Ikea, the product is called "Lisel" designed by a lady called Helena Gyllensvärd. I'm not an expert on furniture covering, so I'm not sure if this is thick enough to serve as the only layer. But it's 100% cotton and does appear quite sturdy.


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 11, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> "_Listen, woman_", I said. "_I need to trap some bass_".
> 
> "_Oh no!!_", she hissed.
> 
> ...


Jackson Randy Rhodes! I owned that exact guitar way back when.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 11, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> It's good ol' Ikea, the product is called "Lisel" designed by a lady called Helena Gyllensvärd. I'm not an expert on furniture covering, so I'm not sure if this is thick enough to serve as the only layer. But it's 100% cotton and does appear quite sturdy.


Thanks! Doesn't look like ikea has other wood prints, but I found stores that have all kind of weird fabric prints: concrete, popcorn, french fries, marble, etc.. 

I used to have a chair where I redid the seat cover fabric (not sure what exactly it's called) with regular ikea black fabric and that was sturdy enough, although maybe not stretchy enough for a couch.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Stringtree (Apr 11, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> "_Listen, woman_", I said. "_I need to trap some bass_".
> 
> "_Oh no!!_", she hissed.
> 
> ...



Yeah, there's no sitting and playing that guitar. One has to stand, as a man does. Handsome trappies, tho.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 11, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Yeah, there's no sitting and playing that guitar. One has to stand, as a man does. Handsome trappies, tho.


I'm usually more an explorer guy, but I love this thing. It's not just sexy looking, but a real quality build too.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 11, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Thanks! Doesn't look like ikea has other wood prints, but I found stores that have all kind of weird fabric prints: concrete, popcorn, french fries, marble, etc..


You can also have a print shop print whatever you want directly to the fabric. Then your panels can be art pieces or whatever.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 11, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'm usually more an explorer guy


My first proper guitar was a Jackson Kelly. Many many years later I bought a guitar with a "standard" shape, and I learned that they give me pretty bad shoulder pain now. Probably gonna stick with Kelly/Explorer shapes for the future. Never played a V, but I doubt it would work for me, as I always play sitting.




Mike Greene said:


> You can also have a print shop print whatever you want directly to the fabric. Then your panels can be art pieces or whatever.


That's a great idea, Thanks a lot! I didn't know you could order custom printed fabric of that size. For more complex sewing projects, you could even print the cutting/sewing pattern straight onto the fabric.


----------

